# Roof Sag



## Rmr (Dec 25, 2020)

Homeowner here. Would anyone peruse this uneven roof? We had a few unrelated roof leaks. When getting quotes, none of the 3 contractors noticed/mentioned anything. Home inspector and a 4th roofer also didnt say anything when buying the house. Asked one and seemed to be a non issue to him. Id say its maybe a 2 inch max difference. Original roof was wood shake, this one is 12 years old.


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

If you are referring to the corner of the house it's obvious. The support at that corner was either not levelled to the rest or it has settled. It originally had wood shingle and now cement tile? That is a huuuge weight difference. I'm gonna lean towards whatever is supporting that corner is either inadequate or settled under the weight. Might be problematic in the future, might not be. Either way, I'd have a competent person investigate it in person for peace of mind. I honestly don't see any adequate support for the weight of that roof in that area


----------



## Rmr (Dec 25, 2020)

OldNBroken said:


> If you are referring to the corner of the house it's obvious. The support at that corner was either not levelled to the rest or it has settled. It originally had wood shingle and now cement tile? That is a huuuge weight difference. I'm gonna lean towards whatever is supporting that corner is either inadequate or settled under the weight. Might be problematic in the future, might not be. Either way, I'd have a competent person investigate it in person for peace of mind. I honestly don't see any adequate support for the weight of that roof in that area


Appreciate the advice. That was also where my mind was going - support. I believe on the original plans the aluminum post closer to the screen door is supposed to be holding the load. I thought the same thing when we first saw the house “is thats screen holding up the roof”?

By competent person I would assume either a structural engineer or GC?


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

Well, tough and expensive to get an engineer in there. If you can find someone you trust with the knowledge to diagnose it. Doesn't necessarily have to be a GC but it's going to take some experience to first judge whether an engineer should be brought in, and second, how to properly fix it. I'm thinking it's going to take lifting that corner, digging and pouring a footing and setting a proper support in that corner. 

If that roof went from wood to what's on there now I cannot imagine whoever did it would not take into account the weight difference but it is possible. You are talking up to 700 lbs/ sq difference. 

I'd start with anyone you know and trust in the construction industry and either they know what they are doing or they know a guy...


----------



## Rmr (Dec 25, 2020)

I ended up finding the original plans. It was designed as a cantilever patio roof that ended up having additional support built in that area. It is a metal support with a 30”x30” 1 ft deep steel reinforced footer that was poured around the post (closest to the screen door). 

Looks like it was designed originally as a 55 lb sq ft load which seems excessive (?). I didnt mention we are in southeast fl so everything is beefed up from an engineering perspective. Also designed to withstand 130mph wind uplift. Im starting to lean toward your not built level comment as the ridge is in fantastic shape and completely straight. I would expect some cracking/visible evidence of settlement.

I may try to convince a gc buddy to crawl into the attic just to be safe, but feel pretty comfortable with that engineering (that collapse isnt imminent). We also plan to change it over to metal once the time comes in a few years.

Again, appreciate the advice.


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

Well, the safety aspect was my main concern. As long as that's not an issue it's strictly aesthetics. You could have someone come in and lift it but that will be quite involved and, I would assume, not a very inexpensive endeavor. Good to know it sounds strictly cosmetic.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

I think you're nuts. Nothing wrong with that. Maybe they could've run the cap a.little straighter

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------

